# Protein bars and drinks - maybe a helpful tip



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Recently, I was reminded of just how helpful protein bars and drinks can be!When I am in a bad flare, I lose my appetite. I just can't eat, I'll try to take a bite of something, but feel nauseous. That's really bad for our bodies, and certainly doesn't help us recover any strength during a flare. Then, there are times when I'm hungry, but don't have the energy to prepare an actual meal - but pre-packaged snack foods are usually a lot of empty calories that leave you hungry soon after eating them.But, I was recently reminded what a good additive these bars and drinks can be to my diet. I drink a High Protein Boost every morning for breakfast. I've recently added in the occasional protein bar for a snack, and they have been a real life saver!My doctor told me a long time ago that it was important for me to try to eat as much protein as possible, and some of these protein bars have as much as 20 grams of protein in the whole bar! That's a heck of a lot of protein!They may not taste like a candy bar (ok, not even close, LOL), but they're loaded with what our bodies need.Just something to think about, if protein is on your doctor's order too. They are such a helpful snack, and they make low calorie bars too, if you're watching your calorie intake!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to drink a protien shake 3 X a week when exercising. It was quite the shock to realize what I had done to my cholesterol count from those. (You might want to mix the powder with soy milk or Rice Dreeam if heart disease is a worry.)Just a word of caution.Mark


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It is also good to check the ingredients for other reasons too. Some of the high protein bars contain sugar alcohols, which can really do a number on an IBS gut.So, I guess being careful is just good over all advice! (I still think they're great, just need to be cautious, as you say, Mark!)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

What do you mean by "sugar alcohols?" How are they listed on the ingredient label? What are they called?Mark......do you have the name of a good, healthy protein shake or bar that you eat?M&M.....how about you? Want to share what works for you?I find I cannot tolerate soy very well. I also cannot tolerate dairy very well. The Rice Dream milk causes me just as much putrid gas as the soy milk or dairy milk does. I'm sort of "up a creek" so to speak.







I recently bought some whey protein at Sam's and have been mixing the vanilla flavor with water. I still get the putrid gas.







I can't eat fruit without getting the "D" and putrid gas.







I need to loose 25 lbs. and I'm having a horrible time doing it. I seemed to be hungry a lot. Protein foods and veggies do not fill me up for long. I seem to need the breads. And then I have trouble with them, too. Whole grains, although they are recommended for the fiber, etc., cause a lot of digestive gas...I seem to be very sensitive to wheat. The Ezekial bread that is recommended to replace regular wheat bread tastes horrible! Yuck!I have had high cholesterol for years and have been on meds for it. Two months ago, my blood pressure was high enough that the Doc put me on Lopressor. I'm just so tired of battling all these issues. I know the extra weight is not helping my flexibility...or lack of flexibility.....and certainly not good for the Fibro and arthritis as well as everything else. (sigh)







How do I get rid of this excess weight without feeling hungry all the time and getting a splitting headache?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some products list in the nutrition label part the grams of sugar alcohols and they use the exact words sugar alcohols.Usually these are products that claim "Low carb" one way to get that is to subtract the grams of fiber and grams of sugar alcohols from the total carb counts.All the sugar alcohols are named in a systematic way.SorbitolMannitolXylitolso any -itol is a sugar alcohol and they list those in the ingredients.You can lose weight and include carbs. You might want to do the old-fashioned count the calories and eat whatever you want and that fills you up and that works for the IBS. If you portion control things and keep the calories low enough it really doesn't matter what particular kinds of things you eat. The only thing these various don't eat this don't eat that diets do is trick you into eating fewer calories than you need. www.fitday.com is a free on-line calorie tracker and that may help. K.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, that is exactly how they are listed. The only reason I found that out is that I saw on the package that it actually says:WARNING: This product contains sugar alcohols, which may cause gastrointestinal discomfort. Excessive consumption may have a laxative effect.So, I try to use them as the occasional snack, rather than as a dietary substitute - because I'm afraid of what might happen. LOLMy aunt is a PPS patient (which is very similar to ME), and she is having good success using SlimFast hunger control bars. They are like a granola bar, but are supposed to control hunger for 4 hours. So they make a really good snack, and I think she may even eat 2 of them, spaced out, as a meal replacement. (I'm not positive on that, though.) I've never tried them myself, but she is doing good with them, and, being a PPS patient, her body is very sensitive to those kinds of things. So, I usually know if something is ok for her, it's usually ok for me too.Don't know if this helps, but hope maybe it might? I did hear a nutritionist say on TV a couple weeks ago that even though people have all kinds of diet plans going now, the only thing that really matters is calories. So if you reduce your calorie intake, you should lose weight. I imagine fats play a role somewhere, but for weight loss, he said calories are most important.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks Kathy and M&M.







I just checked the ingredient list on the Peanut Butter South Beach Diet bars. It contains sorbitol. Probably explains why I get so much putrid gas when I eat one and why I usually make a couple extra trips to the bathroom. I am more "C" than "D", but some foods really make me run! Now I know why.


----------

